# Pinguicula immaculata, a tiny carnivore



## SFLguy (Aug 31, 2017)

Pinguicula immaculata is not a commonly grown species - especially in the U.S.










This cute little one is a Mexican Pinguicula that likes slightly drier conditions than usual.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2017)

Sweet flower. Tiny plant!


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 1, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Sweet flower. Tiny plant!


It is! I'm hoping to colonize the whole pot eventually

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2017)

Cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2017)

Someone gave me a Ping recently, but I have no idea how to grow it.


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 3, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Someone gave me a Ping recently, but I have no idea how to grow it.


Haha
Well what kind of ping is it? If you don't know, a picture could help
If it's a Mexican Pinguicula, just keep it in a tray and water it with distilled /rain water unless you have soft water in which case I envy you
They'll do well on a windowsill, under lights, possibly outside though I don't know how they'll handle frosts - probably not well
In winter this group can form succulent growth and like to have water withheld similar to many dendrobium spp

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2017)

SFLguy said:


> Haha
> Well what kind of ping is it? If you don't know, a picture could help
> If it's a Mexican Pinguicula, just keep it in a tray and water it with distilled /rain water unless you have soft water in which case I envy you
> They'll do well on a windowsill, under lights, possibly outside though I don't know how they'll handle frosts - probably not well
> ...



Interesting. I don't know what kind it is. I was told to keep it wet, so I did, but probably too wet. I accidentally knocked it over, it fell out of the pot, and it is a bit smashed up. There are very few roots, mostly mush. I repotted it in moist sphagnum and hope it will grow new roots. 
It does seem to be quite succulent, so I appreciate your recommendation of less water in winter.


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 5, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting. I don't know what kind it is. I was told to keep it wet, so I did, but probably too wet. I accidentally knocked it over, it fell out of the pot, and it is a bit smashed up. There are very few roots, mostly mush. I repotted it in moist sphagnum and hope it will grow new roots.
> It does seem to be quite succulent, so I appreciate your recommendation of less water in winter.


You can keep it pretty wet as long as it's in some kind of airy medium. If it's a Mexican Pinguicula, Sphagnum can rot it unfortunately.
Other species enjoy being in Sphagnum though so it all depends on what it is. If you want, you can send me a picture or post a picture here and I could help
More than likely you can take some leaves off to propagate the plant and have some backups

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## naoki (Sep 6, 2017)

Very nice! I only have temperate Pinguicula, and I should try those sometime!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 7, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Someone gave me a Ping recently, but I have no idea how to grow it.



Did it come from me? The Mexican ones are incredibly easy to grow, just keep them moist. They fall out of the pots, it is how they propagate themselves. No worries, just put it back in. Never have more than just wee little roots.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 7, 2017)

SFLguy said:


> Pinguicula immaculata is not a commonly grown species - especially in the U.S.
> 
> This cute little one is a Mexican Pinguicula that likes slightly drier conditions than usual.



I want one!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Sweet flower. Tiny plant!





I could kill it in three hours  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 7, 2017)

littlefrog said:


> I want one!


If it survives the storm I'll be trying to spread it around to a bunch of growers if I can 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 7, 2017)

cnycharles said:


> I could kill it in three hours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd bet on at least 4 
Once you can grow one Mexican Ping, you can grow almost all of them though this one is maybe a little more sensitive
Many hybrids are incredibly easy though

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (Sep 8, 2017)

That's a neat little plant.
Don


----------



## SFLguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Don I said:


> That's a neat little plant.
> Don


Glad you like it! 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Sep 9, 2017)

Ping love!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2017)

littlefrog said:


> Did it come from me? The Mexican ones are incredibly easy to grow, just keep them moist. They fall out of the pots, it is how they propagate themselves. No worries, just put it back in. Never have more than just wee little roots.



It came from Jerrie. She had it in sphagnum in a pot with no drainage. I changed the sphagnum and put it into a pot with holes. It seems to be doing OK so far.


----------

